# Bild zerknittern



## MiRaMC (13. Juni 2004)

*WICHTIG: Bild zerknittern*

Wie kann ich ein Bild in Photoshop "zerknittern"?


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juni 2004)

Also die realistischste Variante:

Ausdrucken => zerknittern => einscannen 

Klingt primitiv, ist aber meist die nahgelegenste Lösung.

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## prax (13. Juni 2004)

Oder ein ganz normales Papier Zerknittern und einscanen. Dann legst du es eine Ebene drüber und (ich weiß nicht ob es geht musst du mal ausprobieren) dann hast du 2 möglichkeiten: 
1.: du setzt die Fläche oder Deckkraft runter (probieren was besser aussieht) oder
2.: du setzt den Ebenenmodus auf weiches Licht oder auf Multiplizieren.
Sollte klappen.


----------



## Balthazzar (13. Juni 2004)

oder... wenns ned perfekt sein muss, oder du keinen scanner hast... nimmste das bild und machst den ebenenstil "strucktur" drüber.... wenn dir die gegebenen muster ned zusagen kannste ja dieses bild hier zu nem muster machen.... ist als textur geeignet!


----------



## Leola13 (14. Juni 2004)

Hai,

schau mal hier 

Ciao Stefan


----------

